# Let's compare big names!



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Over the past 20 to 30 years or so, let's compare the big name birds. Super 73, Kadet, 019, Oude Merckx, 969, SuperCrack 699, Hollywood, Aviator, Ikon, Topo, Vos 77, Witoger 720, Sure Bet, Kannibal, and more...feel free to add another bird. What are their impacts in the racing world? How prepotent is the blood?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Heinze 57--lots and lots of thoses have been around for "YEARS"


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

All but a few you listed owe it all to the Oude Merckx the grand daddy of most them all. 

Randy


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Ziko, Rino, 2778, DeSenna, Young Artiste, King David the list goes on.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Creator, hekkenklak, missy, famous 05, James Bond, Commander Bond, Badge 64, Blue Miracle, Smeulders Super 531, Verbart 46, Wonderboys 05/06, Camphius hen, Tarzan, Polish Prince, Dutch King, Black Princess, DeMooie, Ziko, Sissi, Miss Waalre, Super Ben, Blue Champagne, Oileman, Nationaal (schellens). Oh geez there are thousands of them.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

It's like comparing big name sports stars. Too many of them and too many fans of individual birds or sports stars. Many of us will say that Hekkenklak was the greatest, and many will say Sure Bet. Many will say the Pete Rose was the greatest baseball player of all time and many will say Babe Ruth.

Where does one start? 

A more interesting question would be what bird actually was the FIRST superstar, world recognized bird, and how many of the names above came from him/her?

I think that the most famous and known about bird of all time, was unnamed and probably the predecessor of ALL the names above.

Noah's dove on the Ark.



Hey....It's Christmas


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think many of them are overrated, simply because they are advertised out of your ears. SureBet is all OVER the place. Makes me more reluctant to get any birds related to him


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SureBet also never won a race. I think the story goes that he labored in injured to the Vegas Race two weeks late. 

Now as a breeder he is a bit better, but I would challenge someone to look at the big race winners and see just how many have SureBet blood in them.

019 won 20 races but how big was the competition. I do not think he won against the 10s of thousands some of the other birds have. But still a proven racer. 

Randy


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

019,oileman of hofkens,oilemen of super 73, de_231,younge artist, de_limonges, De_marselle, late donkre,Topo,Hollywood,President,Mattens,MagicStar family,Rocket,de_bull,de_montibaun.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

What ever happened to Trenton's?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

"RAMSES, bred by Pierre Dordin of France.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Brummie said:


> What ever happened to Trenton's?


 The original masters of the strain, basically died off. The following generations, what was left, fell into weak hands, or were crossed out of existence. All that remain, are homing pigeons which look like this old strain. The one's I have seen, were little more then show birds. When the 1,000 mile races went away, so did the need for this very long distace strain. There is always someone, somewhere, which will protest otherwise, but let me see the 800-1200 mile race dipolmas.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

When I was young and flying pigeons, I had Trentons and Opals from Louis Opel.

Both great strains that have went by the way side.

I wish I could find some good ole Louis Opels.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

Spanjaard janssen, geeoleger, oude mercx, bange 51, gooede Jaarling, Hofkens Best. Too many to list. Too many good birds


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to see a 800-1,200 mile diploma too!


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Our club used to race these 1000 milers from Texas, but all the guys that were around back then are long gone. One of the last guys for us died 8 years ago he was a great flyer. I am breeding from a cock bird of his still that won or combine auction yb race and also flew a 550 on the day as a yearling. So the 1000 mile diplomas are probably long gone also I am afraid.


----------

